
Bitcoin Address 1KVAHsKYTGwerk6RSMBotfQMrau26nfwWm - tomerbd
https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/1KVAHsKYTGwerk6RSMBotfQMrau26nfwWm
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
That is a lot of BTC. Let’s hear the conspiracy theories. Here’s mine - the
fact that something like this caused consternation is a feature not a bug. It
is only noteworthy because it is publically viewable. How often does this
happen in fiat? We just don’t know in the same way.

